# Thinking of fitting roof light - advice



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
I am thinking or replacing the permanent roof vent (cowl) in our van shower room to an opening roof light.
The ideal is to let in light and improve ventilation.
I think it will take a 280 x 280 roof light.
As I am not sure I can do this well I am going to ask a dealer for a price. This should also help keep the warranty in place.

Anybody done this?
Is it worthwhile?
Any idea of likely cost?

Thanks in advance
Cheers


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's actually very easy

removing and cleaning the old sealant off is probably the hardest (white spirits and elbow grease)

get some of that caravan mastic tape stuff (like a none setting putty) or use sikaflex (very very hard to remove) to seal (remember this doesn't need to hold the roof light on! it's there to seal)

The vents clamp together (like a sandwich) and screw together so no actually drilling into the van.

It's worth going to a dealer and getting a hold of one so you can see...

The vents are around 50 quid for a 28mm one and then just the cleaning and putty to seal so well under a 100 quid to do yourself

A dealer will rip you off

I need to do my bathroom vent as the current one doesn't let in enough light


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks BigCats30.
Trouble is I would need to cut a whole in the roof to expand the small circular vent up to 280 x280 and that is the bit I fear making an ass of


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

here's one that a reasonable price, if you do cut the roof try and dig some of the polystyrene out and put a wood insert in place to form a framework
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...t_20395/mpk_rooflight_290_(280mm_square).aspx.

Martin

Edit: to add


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

As martin said you will need to put wood around the edge after cutting as this will stop the two skins (inner and outer) from just clamping together 

Look at one of your windows it's the exact same thing

All you will need is a jigsaw

wood for once you have cut.

Make a template out of cardboard (you may find they have one in the skylight kit) draw that to the roof 

Drill starter holes for the jigsaw at each corner and cut

Just make sure no cables run through that part before you do

Then cut the wood to length insert betwen the skins off the roof as support and glue in place (you may have to remove some of the insulation to push them back so they don't protude)

Insert skylight (making sure it's in the right direction or it will rip off when driving)

You will kick yourself when you see how easy it is...all you need is a day and decent weather. just take your time

And you will feel pretty damn good after doing the job yourself. all for less than £100

Again a dealer WILL charge you the earth in labour.


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I cut a door into my van - measure 10 times cut once.

Straight forward once you summons up the nerve.


----------

